# Xorg 1.6.3.901-r2 stürzt mit Radeon Treiber ab

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich möchte auf meinem PC mit AMD Athlon 3200+ und einer ATI Radoen 9800pro den Opensource radeon Treiber nutzen. Ich habe ihn auch installiert und X -configure erkennt ihn und schreibt ihn auch in die konfig. Wenn ich jedoch den X-Server mit startx starte habe ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm und es tut sich nichts mehr, der Computer reagiert auch auf keine Tastendrücke mehr, ich muss den PC resetten. Wenn ich "radeon" durch "vesa" ersetze startet mein KDE ganz normal, aber ich kann natürlich meine Grafikkarte nicht nutzen.

xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 und mesa habe ich schon erneut ermerged, das Problem habe ich immer noch. Das hier ist meine xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "IVM"

   ModelName    "1928"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar

----------

## 69719

Was sagt denn das xorg logfile?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi no_expert,

ich bin in ATI-Karten nicht so fit. Aber wenn du die Xorg-Treiber brauchst hilft es wenn du die vielleicht nur aktualisierst.. oder neu baust. Wenn du deine xorg-server neu compiliert hast, müssen die treiber-Module halt nach dem Server neu Kompiliert werden. So ging es mir eben mit dem freien nvidia-Modul auch.

Schau einfach mal in die Log-Datei von Xorg. Sollte /var/log/xorg.0.log sein. Und acht auf deine Version und die Stelle "compiled for.." kurz bevor das Modul geladen wird. Vielleicht hilf es wenn du das neu Baust. Deinen "VIDEO_CARDS"-Eintrag int /etc/make.conf hast du auch richtig gesetzt?

```
emerge -u x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
```

Grüße

Chris

P.s. Oh wieder zu langsam ;)

----------

## ScytheMan

Schuss ins Blaue von mir:

kommentier mal    Load  "dri2" aus. Ist imho nicht ausgereift/supported vom ati driver.

----------

## 69719

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Schuss ins Blaue von mir:
> 
> kommentier mal    Load  "dri2" aus. Ist imho nicht ausgereift/supported vom ati driver.

 

Danke! Mein Quake flimmert nicht mehr!   :Laughing: 

----------

## no_expert

Danke für die Tips!

Die ganzen Module, unter anderem das dri2 Modul, habe ich schon mal auskomentiert.

Das hier ist gesetzt: "VIDEO_CARDS"

Die /var/log/xorg.0.log ist leer wenn ich mit "radeon" laden will, nur bei "vesa" wird eine xorg.0.log mit Inhalt erstellt.

Die ATI Treiber habe ich schon neu gebaut.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. sowas hatte ich noch nie. Kennst du die SysRq-Keys?

Wenn sie in deinem Kernel Aktiviert sind kannst du damit mit alt + druck + r  dem Xserver die Keyboard-Kontrolle entreißen und mit strg + alt + F1 wieder zur Konsole. Probiere mal, von dort startx zu starten und mit den Sysrq dann wieder zur Konsule zu kommen, vielleicht bekommst dann eine Fehlermeldung zu Gesicht.

Und um nochmal nachzufragen benutzt du den Open-Source Treiber von Xorg oder den Closed-Source von ATI? Hast du beide schon ausprobiert?

----------

## 69719

Was passiert denn bei

```

X -probeonly

```

?

----------

## no_expert

 *escor wrote:*   

> Was passiert denn bei
> 
> ```
> 
> X -probeonly
> ...

 

Das gleiche wie oben, Absturz und eine null Byte große Xorg.0.log

----------

## 69719

Hast du eventuell exotische USE Flags die den Treiber außer tritt bringen können?

----------

## no_expert

Was ist exotisch?

```
USE="X gtk -gnome alsa arts a52 jack kde samba ftp cups dvdread dvd dvdr ffmpeg gtk2 java mad mp3 ogg qt sdl slang sse mmx xv opengl sdk 3dnow -nptl nptlonly nsplugin -ipv6 aiglx beryl glitz 3dnowext mmxext xinerama scanner qt-static xcb xvmc unicode x264 lame hal mysql webkit consolekit mng -bluetooth openal ipod theora"
```

----------

## 69719

Sorry, CFLAGS meinte ich.

----------

## astaecker

 *no_expert wrote:*   

> Was ist exotisch?
> 
> ```
> USE="... -nptl ..."
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist exotisch. Auch ist das USE-Flag "glitz" nicht zu empfehlen, da die Performance hiermit bei cairo schlechter ist als ohne. Grund dafür ist, dass glitz niemals richtig optimiert worden ist.

Aber das ist wohl nicht der Grund für deine Probleme.

----------

## no_expert

Bitte schön:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"
```

----------

## ScytheMan

gibt dmesg evtl. etwas beim absturz aus?

nptl solltest du mal setzen, oder weshalb benutzt du das nicht?

cflags schauen imho iO aus.

ich sehe du hast beryl gesetzt, hast du mal ein 3d desktop etc. versucht? sind davon noch altleichen über?

----------

## R.A.P.S

Ich schliese mich dem problem an 

beim X server start friert mein laptop ein 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier    "X.org Configured"

   Screen     0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#   Driver     "kbd"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver     "mouse"

#   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     260   160   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "QDS"

   ModelName   "2e"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       ### Available Driver options are:-

       ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

       ### [arg]: arg optional

       #Option    "NoAccel"              # [<bool>]

       #Option    "SWcursor"             # [<bool>]

       #Option    "Dac6Bit"              # [<bool>]

       #Option    "Dac8Bit"              # [<bool>]

       #Option    "BusType"              # [<str>]

       #Option    "CPPIOMode"            # [<bool>]

       #Option    "CPusecTimeout"        # <i>

       #Option    "AGPMode"              # <i>

       #Option    "AGPFastWrite"         # [<bool>]

       #Option    "AGPSize"              # <i>

       #Option    "GARTSize"             # <i>

       #Option    "RingSize"             # <i>

       #Option    "BufferSize"           # <i>

       #Option    "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

       #Option    "EnablePageFlip"       # [<bool>]

       #Option    "NoBackBuffer"         # [<bool>]

       #Option    "DMAForXv"             # [<bool>]

       #Option    "FBTexPercent"         # <i>

       #Option    "DepthBits"            # <i>

       #Option    "PCIAPERSize"          # <i>

       #Option    "AccelDFS"             # [<bool>]

       #Option    "IgnoreEDID"           # [<bool>]

       #Option    "DisplayPriority"      # [<str>]

       #Option    "PanelSize"            # [<str>]

       #Option    "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

       #Option    "ColorTiling"          # [<bool>]

       #Option    "VideoKey"             # <i>

       #Option    "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

       #Option    "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

       #Option    "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

       #Option    "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

       #Option    "TunerType"            # <i>

       #Option    "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

       #Option    "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

       #Option    "ScalerWidth"          # <i>

       #Option    "RenderAccel"          # [<bool>]

       #Option    "SubPixelOrder"        # [<str>]

       #Option    "ShowCache"            # [<bool>]

       #Option    "DynamicClocks"        # [<bool>]

       #Option    "VGAAccess"            # [<bool>]

       #Option    "ReverseDDC"           # [<bool>]

       #Option    "LVDSProbePLL"         # [<bool>]

       #Option    "AccelMethod"          # <str>

       #Option    "DRI"                  # [<bool>]

       #Option    "ConnectorTable"       # <str>

       #Option    "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

       #Option    "DefaultTMDSPLL"       # [<bool>]

       #Option    "TVDACLoadDetect"      # [<bool>]

       #Option    "ForceTVOut"           # [<bool>]

       #Option    "TVStandard"           # <str>

       #Option    "IgnoreLidStatus"      # [<bool>]

       #Option    "DefaultTVDACAdj"      # [<bool>]

       #Option    "Int10"                # [<bool>]

       #Option    "EXAVSync"             # [<bool>]

       #Option    "ATOMTVOut"            # [<bool>]

       #Option    "R4xxATOM"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver     "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device    "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

